# 2 of the mavs fans have their



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

FIRST WEDDING ANNIVERSARY. me n my wife are enjoying our first year of marital bliss. It's over now but it was topped off with a mavs win. nothing is sweeter than that.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

oh yeah my wife loves the mavs more than I do lol. She never misses a game.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Happy Anniversary. My present to you hopefully will be a 5th straight win.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

an nba ship would be a MUCH BETTER ANNIVERSAY GIFT. lol


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> an nba ship would be a MUCH BETTER ANNIVERSAY GIFT. lol


How bout I buy you the Mavs. Or you can join my fan club. If it is ok with Mrs. merc_cuban


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> How bout I buy you the Mavs. Or you can join my fan club. If it is ok with Mrs. merc_cuban


Haha...congrats man...shouldn't their be a little "post-game" activity going on merc?.....


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha...congrats man...shouldn't their be a little "post-game" activity going on merc?.....


:makeout:/:kiss: or :boxing:/:argue:


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

um uh how can I put it?  wifey is on her um.......................... I think you get the picture. LOL


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> How bout I buy you the Mavs. Or you can join my fan club. If it is ok with Mrs. merc_cuban


yeah i'm down wit the fan club


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> um uh how can I put it?  wifey is on her um.......................... I think you get the picture. LOL


I get it entirely....


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> um uh how can I put it?  wifey is on her um.......................... I think you get the picture. LOL


:laugh:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

well i am done for tonight. goodnight all mavs fans.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

me too. bout to go drink some beer and enjoy the mavs winning and ASU finally getting a conference win. I know my uncle is finally happy. so is Ike Diogu (man he's look nice in a mavs uni) He's from the suburbs of dallas too. LOL


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think I'm gonna hit the sack also....

*lightsflickoff*


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> so is Ike Diogu (man he's look nice in a mavs uni) He's from the suburbs of dallas too. LOL


Yeah my dad grew up in AZ. He loves ASU. That would be nice. Ike in that metallic silver jersey running around dunking on Shaq and Yao.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah my dad grew up in AZ. He loves ASU. That would be nice. Ike in that metallic silver jersey running around dunking on Shaq and Yao.


reallly? my uncle is rob evans. head coach at asu. I went to the tourney game last year (KU killed us) and chilled with all the jayhawks and sun devils after the game.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats dude! May God and the mavz be with you at all times!


----------

